# şehir,kent, kasaba



## expatgirl

What is the diference between şehir,kent and kasaba? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rallino

Şehir and Kent mean the same thing but we almost always use "şehir". Kent just doesn't fit some contexts. And then there are some new words made with "kent" amoung which there is: _*Evrenkent =*üniversite._

Kasaba is a town, politically dependant to a city, but usually found a little far from the inner city.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Şehir/Kent --> City

Kasaba --> Town ( attention: we use it in order to signify the places which is in countryside, in other words, which is far from the city centre. In English sometimes people use it to indicate city centre, but not us.)*


----------



## dawar

Rallino said:


> _*Evrenkent =*üniversite._



I never heard that before.
That's a funny turkification


----------



## macrotis

dawar said:


> I never heard that before.
> That's a funny turkification



That's what was used to be called _uydurukça_. Some _sivrizeka_ took the word univer*s*ity as universe + *c*ity and translated literally.

From Online Etymology Dictionary:



> university
> [...] In the academic sense, a shortening of _universitas magistrorum et scholarium_ "community of masters and scholars;" superseded _studium_ as the word for this.


----------



## dawar

Turkish is full of senseless turkifications like that. thanks to the TDK...

TDK = Turkish Language Association


----------



## Rallino

Actually I kinda liked "Evrenkent". It's quite cool.


----------

